# astroturf?



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

I took my 2 little girls to the vet yesterday for a follow-up on their respiratory infection they had a few months ago (they're all better now  ) My vet asked me about bedding and I told him I use CareFresh since I've been told that it's the most absorbent. He told me how even the best stuff can still carry a lot of dust. 

So he recommended astroturf. In fact, he said he always recommends astroturf for small animals. He said it's great because there's no dust and therefore they're not breathing in all of their *ahem* waste. He told me get two pieces cut to the size of their cage, rinse them off with soap and water and alternate them two times a week.

Has anyone tried this before? It seems like an okay idea - not to mention cost efficent. I just put it in today. I'll report back to let you all know how it's going.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It sounds similar to those of us who use fabric as bedding, though Astroturf isn't near as soft or comfortable.

However, most people who use fabric still use a litter pan, as something like fabric or astroturf won't absorb odor.

In fact, I'd wonder if Astroturf would absorb at all. Wet feet doesn't sound fun.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

I tried using Astroturf once. Not only did my rats chew it apart, they peed all over it and it smelled SO BAD. I tried washing it, but the smell wouldnâ€™t come out. I gave up and chucked it within a few days. 

Right now Iâ€™m using stick-on linoleum tiles, fleece, and a litter box. Easier cleaning and much better at controlling odors.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

astroturf is comonly used with reptile's because it is dust free and pretty easy to disenfect 
but i have never heard of it being used for small animal's 8O


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I think you'd be better of with fabric, more comfy for the rats and more absorbent


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I whole-heartedly agree with Glindella, definitely.


----------

